# Mobile home approved furnaces



## Kirwinjd

Im replacing the furnace in a mobile home and need to know which Coleman furnaces are approved for the MH. The existing furnace is an 80k up flow in an exterior closet. I know interior downflows require a model specifically approved for mobile homes but If its uplow and in an exterior closet type, what other models are acceptable?

Thanks a lot


----------



## beenthere

MG9S, is MH approved.


----------



## Kirwinjd

Thanks a lot. I did the research yesterday and Johnstone supply gas the listed under manufactured housing. 
It threw me for a loop cause I didn't recall the mandate that only 95% efficient furnaces are approved for MH. I bid the job too low but I'll have to go with it regardless. The furnace I'm pulling out is the original Coleman and it's just like your standard open burner standard efficiency furnace.


----------



## scooter

Hey, If you did not install that MG9S yet I have a few tid bits for you.
The MG9S is a little deeper then the standard mobile home furnace so if it is in a tight furnace closet you may have trouble with the door (closet door)
The MG vent pipes enter/exit on the side of the furnace, so again, tight side to side may mean difficulty.
The Mg does not have any provisions for a filter so a small "plenum" needs to be built to accept a filter. I recomend insulating the plenum for noise abatement. 
The MG is a standard residiential multi-position furnace and MUST be on a base due to the proximity of the heat exchanger tubes to the outlet of the furnace. you will have trouble servicing it if it is on a fire base alone. I recomend using a Miller A/C coil Base. It is 3 inches wider then the furnace but that gives you room to float the furnace around in the closet.
When installed, the burner compartment must be completely sealed! or else it will sound like a jet taking off. 
Condensate from the furnace cannot be "dumped" out on the ground under the house like the A/C condensate. Usually the easiest way is to run a condensate pump, with an overflow safety switch, and pump into the clothes washer drain. a piece of 3/8" cpvc along side the washer drain hose works well.
We installed many of these durning the big tax credit years and I regret everyone of them! very difficult to service in counter flow position, problems with cracking secondary coil covers, the clear ones and already one black one. installation is very time consuming. 
We used the Miller PVC vent termination kits throught the roof jack to help speed things up but it is still a lot of work.
I highly recomend using the new miller M7 high efficient which is now 95% efficient, still have to use the coil base and pump the condensate but the install is easily half the time. 
vents out the top, standard mobile home filter system, does not require electrical switch out side the furnace, sits in the same footprint as the coleman/miller.
the new one is even offered in 2 stage with an ECM blower. very cool.
I hope this catches you in time!


----------



## Kirwinjd

Thanks for all the good info but unfortunately, 
I installed the furnace last week.
Had just enough room on the sides for the venting and combustion air on the left and just enough room for the condensate on the right.
The depth was not a problem. Furnace was for up flow application so I put in a pre made filter cabinet underneath it. 
The noise may definitely be a problem. The exterior closet was already insulated but It was still very loud in the back bedroom but since the mobile home was just bought, the new owners will 
Have to get used to it I guess. My severe screw up was bidding the job way to low before finding out about the 95% requirement. My sheetmetal guy still insists that this requirement does not apply to furnaces located in exterior closets of the MH.


----------

